# Take a look at my red Piranhas at feeding time - VIDEO



## piranhaman (May 20, 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/593437/piranha_feeding_time_red_bellied_piranhas/


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

what size tank are they in?


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

They so neat!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

haha was that bologna? thats awesome


----------

